# Breaking needles



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I got a new singer 5500
This is the second time Ive used it and have broken 4 needles today. 
The last one came back and scratched my eye. 


I dont understand.
All Im sewing is a throw pollow cover. The top fabric is a heavier type..i dont know if thats whats doing it or my tension is too tight (at 5) maybe I threaded it wrong?

Ive checked everything


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

First check that the needle is in correctly. The flat side should be to the back. Then check the bobbin area -- sometimes a stray thread can get caught in the bobbin race and it will cause problems. Thread the machine with the presser foot in the up position and check to see that the thread pulls through the needle easily. If so, lower the presser foot and pull on the thread. It should still pull but be harder to do so. If it won't pull at all, check the tension disks to see that you don't have a piece of thread caught in it.

I don't much like the newer Singers -- I'm a Janome and Brother girl myself, but those steps are ones I follow if the needle breaks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If you are using thick fabrics, you need a heavy duty needle or it will break like that. Is that what you have? It's called heavy duty or jeans needle.

And I don't do modern Singer either.

I'm totally Janome/New Home with secondary approval to Brothers for me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you pulling the fabric through? Just guide, don't pull.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

It's not that thick, but I guess being folded over a few times it adds up. 
It's when it gets to the corners it just stops feeding through so I guess maybe I was tugging..

I cleaned everything out this morning and didn't see anything. 

I finished it though. Not perfect, but it'll work as a guest room pillow


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought Id post a picture


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pillow. I echo Angie in using a heavier needle or jeans needle. The Jeans needles are expensive, but well worth it when handling heavier fabrics, especially tighter woven ones. For medium weight dÃ©cor fabric I use a size 16 needle and go slowly around the corners. 
I have to say a Singer would have been my last choice, but you already have the machine and will learn to work with it. An equally priced Brother or a Janome would have had more power to get through multiple layers. That being said, a Jeans needle will help tremendously.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> Nice pillow. I echo Angie in using a heavier needle or jeans needle. The Jeans needles are expensive, but well worth it when handling heavier fabrics, especially tighter woven ones. For medium weight dÃ©cor fabric I use a size 16 needle and go slowly around the corners.
> I have to say a Singer would have been my last choice, but you already have the machine and will learn to work with it. An equally priced Brother or a Janome would have had more power to get through multiple layers. That being said, a Jeans needle will help tremendously.


I actually got it for christmas and Im not apposed to swapping it out. I dont know if Im just not use to it or I just dont like it very much. 
If yall really think there is a better machine for the same price, I am more willing to take it back and swap it out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

About how much did you pay, and was it a sewing machine store?

What features are important to you.

And I would go for a Janome/new Home or Brother every time. (Just started in the last year saying Brother, as I've used Janome/New Home for the last 20 years and have had wonderful success with the ones I have had. Even given a few as gifts).


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You sure you're not using a serger needle or something? Is the bobbin locked in correctly? It could be a timing issue with the machine too.. 

Something to try... put in an unthreaded bobbin.. don't thread the needle.. then take some thin fabric, or some paper, and run it through the machine a few times at it's own speed. Don't push or pull.. .. If the needle doesn't break then, it could be things like not thick enough of a needle, or you're trying to push or pull the fabric too fast.

If it does break with the test above, then it's either a wrong needle or the machine is out of timing.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually sewed 2 scarves today with no problem. It was thinner fabric so I definitely think it was the wrong size needle, accompanied with me trying to force it through.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Forcing it will do it every time.. I used to sew leather and patches onto leather.. every time I'd try and push it faster, it would take out another needle.. let it work at it's own speed and things were fine.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nice pillow. Most likely the needle was too small, and forcing the fabric will definitely give you grief.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have some fabric like that. Next time try the heavier needle then you may have to hand walk around the corners. Use the hand wheel and turn it manually as you go around.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would also check the tension on your machine. Sometimes, if the tension is too tight, the thread can be pulled taught enough to cause needle breakage.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it was on sale at the Wal-Mart for $100


----------

